# Colnago Concept/ C64 / C60



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

I’m lusting after one of these (currently more leaning towards the Concept, as you can get a full bike build for a little over 4K euros).
Anyone own either or ridden either or .. know much about either from word of mouth?
Thanks


----------



## Eddyrules (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve ridden a lot of bikes over the years and several Colnagos. I’ve owned a steel Super, a Masterlight, a C40, an EPS, and now a C64. I recently also had a Pinarello Paris that I put a few k on. The C64 is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. I was surprised that I could tell a difference between it and my EPS. The C64 is so well balanced that it is both comfortable and stiff simultaneously. I’m sure the Concept is a great bike, but I don’t think you can beat the frame built right across from Mr. Colnago’s home as opposed to Taiwan.


----------

